# Equimax use in 6-8 week old goat kids??



## weanerbean (Jun 1, 2012)

I am wanting to worm my kids before they head out to their new homes, I only use herbal on my girls up untill a week ago I had to get rid of tapes and went with the Equimax 3x the dose. I am wondering if I can use what is left in tube for my kids, otherwise I would just buy the Safequard. Looks like the Equimax works well for those who use chemical wormer from what I have read on tons of forums I just cant seem to find use in kids or dosage with this wormer,,, anyone who has used on this young of kids before I would love to hear from you..Thanks G


----------



## goodhors (Jun 2, 2012)

I really wouldn't recommend using horse wormers for goats.  Dosages are REALLY much too 
strong for the small size of kid goats.  And maybe the chemicals are not what goats will 
tolerate well.  I know folks whose dogs licked up a dribble of horse wormer and died from it.
Species change just didn't tolerate the difference in strength of the chemicals.

Probably would be cheaper to buy goat wormer, with the correct dosage amounts on the 
label for those age/size kids.  So much safer for them as well.

Sorry, I am not a person who thinks that one product will work for all the animals.  Be pretty
sad if they died after worming.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 2, 2012)

Elevan would be the best one to ask about the dosages........Pm her if she doesnt come along shortly, I'm sure she'd be glad to help.

Goodhors.......where are you finding wormers labeled for goats?  Most folks on here use cattle and horse wormer because the only wormer labeled for goats that we can find is Safeguard.......which doesnt work on many worms, and doesnt work at all in someplaces.  I typically use cydectin (for cattle) or one of the horse wormers (and my goats do fine with it), depending on what I am worming for simply because that is my only option, and the dosages for goats are actually more wormer per pound than with larger livestock because of the way goats metabolize.  Now, if I could find several good wormers that are for goats..........I'd be thrilled.

BTW.........the dogs that die from licking up horse wormer are reacting to the ivermectin in the wormer.  While ivermec is fine for goats, it can be deadly to a dog, esp certain breeds.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 2, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Goodhors.......where are you finding wormers labeled for goats?  Most folks on here use cattle and horse wormer because the only wormer labeled for goats that we can find is Safeguard.......which doesnt work on many worms, and doesnt work at all in someplaces.  I typically use cydectin (for cattle) or one of the horse wormers (and my goats do fine with it), depending on what I am worming for simply because that is my only option, and the dosages for goats are actually more wormer per pound than with larger livestock because of the way goats metabolize.  Now, if I could find several good wormers that are for goats..........I'd be thrilled.
> 
> BTW.........the dogs that die from licking up horse wormer are reacting to the ivermectin in the wormer.  While ivermec is fine for goats, it can be deadly to a dog, esp certain breeds.


Not a goat owner, but figured they had goat wormers, same as cow, horse, dog wormers.  I did find some under goat wormer in the Jeffers site.  Maybe it will help you.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/wormers/camid/LIV/cc/3300/c2c/sc/

Yep, I know the dogs die from licking up Ivermectin wormer, but the fact is that they die eating a product with dosage made for horses.  Could be equally unsafe 
to use a horse product for goats, because of the strength of the dosages.  I didn't know if goats could tolerate the same chemicals that horses can, and
you now mention that goats metabolize things differently!  So I would have done more checking, before thinking of recommending horse products for goat use.  
Obviously you have more experience with goats than I do.  And there is a LOT of confusing or wrong information handed out on how to do things, to recent
animal owners.  I see TONS of horse information that is dangerous, given out freely. Better to be safe than sorry, in saying a practice is just fine.

Thanks for more information, so we all learn.


----------



## weanerbean (Jun 2, 2012)

I know the dosage for GOATS is always 3x the horse dose for a adult goat I need info on this product for kids,,, as far as goat wormers even those you need to 3x the dose on bottle label Safequard anyways it has been to widely overused to be effective in lower does..


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 2, 2012)

> And there is a LOT of confusing or wrong information handed out on how to do things, to recent
> animal owners.  I see TONS of horse information that is dangerous, given out freely. Better to be safe than sorry, in saying a practice is just fine.


Goodhors, I admire your logic and reasoning.  Sadly, most of the goat information given out is a result of trial and error due to the fact, and has already been mentioned, there are few actual goat products manufactured which are species specific.  Most of the products used to treat goats are borrowed from other livestock species which there has been much more research done to treat that animal, i.e. cattle, horses, sheep, etc.
The treatment of goats has been a result of trial and error, usually on the part of the goat keeper, rather than scientific research and testing.

What concerns me most is when a desperate, new goat keeper comes to this or any other forum and is instructed to give this, and this and this and this, rather than starting with one or possibly two medications or supplements and giving them a chance to work.  I think what is forgotten is that most of the products suggested are essentially toxic poisons, which if used correctly and in moderation, would work;  but when a small goat's system is overloaded and bombarded with several harsh chemicals, the goat's illness either compounds itself or death occurs.

I do realize that professional veterinary care is not always available and it is not financially feasible for some.  In a perfect world people would step back and evaluate what has been offered and hopefully make an intelligent and informed decision when it comes to treating any animal.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 2, 2012)

I did a little research for you.......I only found one other site that mentioned giving this to kids.

I'm not telling you what to do, but if it were ME.........I'd worm any kid 8 weeks or over just like an adult.....using the same pound/ml dosage that I would use for an adult.  I'd also be sure to follow up with some probios.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 2, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > And there is a LOT of confusing or wrong information handed out on how to do things, to recent
> > animal owners.  I see TONS of horse information that is dangerous, given out freely. Better to be safe than sorry, in saying a practice is just fine.
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more!  Well said!

Goodhors........thanks for the link.  I've looked at those before, but there is virtually NO difference between them and the ones labeled for other species, other than price.  It seems one can take a 5$ rope, advertise it as a "Goat Rope" and expect to get 30$ for it.  It's sad, really, that there has been no research on medications for goats.  Thats what makes a forum like this so incredibly beneficial when one is in the situation that weanerbean is in.

I'm hoping that elevan will come along soon.......she is the local parasite expert, lol.


----------



## weanerbean (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for your response.. Im so scared when it comes to chemical wormer.. I like the el-natural but sometimes it needs a little boost, and I like the postive reponses I have read with people and the Equimax. I researched for a couple of weeks and from what I seen there was not info. for use in kids hence me being scared.. I want the kids healthy not dead. Would you do the 3x dose with the kids as well?


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, I would, but I'd make sure I had an accurate weight on them.  (I'd also check with Elevan first, though, lol)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 2, 2012)

We use it, hasn't killed anyone yet.  Really helps a lot with tapeworms.  I was using it at 3 times the label dosage, But was recently advised that 2 times the label dosage was strong enough. Know keep in mind I have large breed and my 8 week old kid would weigh 40 or 50 lbs, so I was giving them the dosage for a 100lbs-150 lbs of horse. 

We weigh on a regular basis, and it can really help improve weight gain, by getting a good kill on the tapeworms.


----------



## weanerbean (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you so much.. Im gonna do the kids next week with the equimax 2x dose.. they will be 7 weeks and are large breed like yours,,need to let the buck I just got done castrating have a little reprieve from so much trauma..LOL poor little dude


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Jun 2, 2012)

This is what I was told recently:

Here's some info from: Honaker Farm Goat Medicine Chest article 



Ivomec 1% Injectible or Pour-On (give orally instead) - 1cc per 25# body weight, 1x weekly for 3 weeks

Ivermectin Sheep Drench 0.08% - 9 cc per 26# - repeat in 10 days

Valbazen Suspension - 1 cc per 25# - repeat in 10 days (When treating tapeworms, use 3 days in a row)

Safeguard 10% Suspension - 1 cc per 10#  x3 days in a row - repeat in 2 weeks (Goal is 100mg per pound)


----------



## elevan (Jun 3, 2012)

weanerbean said:
			
		

> *I am wanting to worm my kids before they head out to their new homes*, I only use herbal on my girls up untill a week ago I had to get rid of tapes and went with the Equimax 3x the dose. I am wondering if I can use what is left in tube for my kids, otherwise I would just buy the Safequard. Looks like the Equimax works well for those who use chemical wormer from what I have read on tons of forums I just cant seem to find use in kids or dosage with this wormer,,, anyone who has used on this young of kids before I would love to hear from you..Thanks G


IMHO it's better not to deworm right before you send the goats to a new home unless there is a serious need for it.  The new goat owner should practice a quarantine deworming.

More info here on quarantine and basic health:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-basic-health


> Quarantine procedure  preferred is 60 days isolation (30 days minimum)
> *testing during quarantine
> --CAE
> dont test if under 6 months of age  may get inaccurate results
> ...


----------

